# Ebay Hops



## QldKev (25/1/06)

Are the hops on ebay any good, the price seems about 1/2 what I'm currently paying for the little tea bag ones from my LHS. Also if I use these what type of bag do you use for the hops in the fermentor?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/1/06)

Go through the hop shop direct, the $6 buy it now guy. 

They come in a resealable bag excellent value.

Postage is step but get a few @ once and you only pay the same postage.

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (26/1/06)

Hey QLDKev,
This knowledge was passed on to me by Ross, if your missus is not handy with a sewing machine as is mine then go down to your local haberdashery (sp?) and ask them to make you up some bags with a drawstring from some nylon curtain material. You need to make sure it is fine enough so that the hops cannot pass though but will still allow the wort to pass thoguh the bag. I did this and the material cost $10 and the bags were $5 each to get made up. What a bargain !


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Chilled (26/1/06)

Hey browndog,

What size did your bags end up? Are you using them for dry hopping or will the nylon bags withstand the boiling wort temperatures and not melt?

Cheers,

Chilled


----------



## browndog (26/1/06)

I got my bags made 6"by 5" to me that seemed plenty big enough to hold 60gms of hops. Though I am pretty sure Ross's bags are much bigger than that. When I got them home I immediately boiled them for 20mins to remove any dust or chemicals that may have been sprayed on the material in the past. I had them made so I can use them for all hop additions while boiling the wort. The nylon can withstand boiling temps no worries at all.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/1/06)

6 x 5 seems a bit small for a dream pillow


----------



## dickTed (26/1/06)

I bought my hop plant from ebay. It was in a plastic coke bottle cut in half. With potting mix and straw. All taped up. The jiffy bag was at my front door. I dug a good hole for it. Put some blood and bone in the hole, and filled it with compost. That was already 2 weeks into September.

I was told it's a Cluster.

It wasn't a rhizome - although part of it was. It came from some bloke in Seaford. Aussie Post.

It was over 2 months before it started to grow, so it never got onto it's trellis until December. It was looking very decrepid & forlorn, lonely & blue before it finally kicked. About a month ago there were new shoots coming up out of the ground everywhere.

It didn't handle the heat when it got to 43. Three of the shorter runners died completely, and there were curled dead leaves everywhere. It's surviving though. No sign of flowers yet. Just a couple of little points at each leaf node. I hung some muslin over it today, but it's only 38. Cluster is meant to handle Australian conditions well. I was surprised when I found it all curled up, with the tips drooping.

You won't plant them til spring though?

Use straw or mulch. It attracts worms. Birds are onto this though, and they often scratch away at the straw, without harming the plant.

Good luck. Growing hops is a source of great pleasure.

I only use hop bags in the boil. Coffee plunger for (hop tea) dry hopping. If you use a hop bag for dry hopping, I advise boiling it first.


----------



## Chilled (27/1/06)

Thanks browndog. 
They sound good, I'll give them a go. I'll have to give my sewing skills a little brush up and see how they come out!! Now what stich to use??? Blanket stich, back stich or was that knit one pearl one...lol


----------



## QldKev (29/1/06)

All sounds good. I ordered 4 bags of hops from Hop Shop Direct, was a bit worried as the seller has no selling history and to be his first. So I have 400grm on the way (hopefully) for $30.80. Now just to get down to the local curtain shop and start making up a hop bag. I may even try finding a hop plant, wonder if it will put up with Qld weather. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## browndog (29/1/06)

I did the same last week Kev, ordered 400gm, 200 of amerillo which he won't have in till the middle of the week, so it will be interesting to see if my hops turn up by friday. The chap seems friendly enough.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Chilled (31/1/06)

QldKev said:


> All sounds good. I ordered 4 bags of hops from Hop Shop Direct, was a bit worried as the seller has no selling history and to be his first. So I have 400grm on the way (hopefully) for $30.80.




QldKev & Browndog,
I'm a bit of a e-bay novice and have tried all sorts of searches to try and find Hop Shop Direct. Any hints on finding him... tried searching on 'hop' 'hops' 'beer hops' 'Hop Shop Direct' etc. When I search for members or shops under Hop Shop Direct it asks for a user ID??
Keep us posted on the quality of the Hops when they arrive.

Cheers

Chilled


----------



## mikem108 (31/1/06)

Chilled said:


> QldKev said:
> 
> 
> > All sounds good. I ordered 4 bags of hops from Hop Shop Direct, was a bit worried as the seller has no selling history and to be his first. So I have 400grm on the way (hopefully) for $30.80.
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.ca/Hop-Pellets-250-grams-f...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jez (31/1/06)

Chilled,

Try doing an ebay search just using "brew".

you should find him.

Jez


----------



## Chilled (31/1/06)

Thanks for the tips Mikem108 & Jez...I'm on the way
Chilled


----------



## browndog (31/1/06)

Or you could email him direct on [email protected] he said he would prefer this way as ebay does not get a cut of the takings.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## QldKev (31/1/06)

Or the Aust ebay site 
http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQfromZR9QQfr...aMEFSRCHQ3aSRCH


----------



## QldKev (3/2/06)

Got my hops today  Now what to make first?


----------



## dickTed (26/6/06)

This was an ebay purchase from last year. It was either a seedling or a clone, and came in a small coke bottle with some potting mix and straw. It took a while to get going, and was rather unspectacular. Totalled about 30 flowers.





As you can see from the photo, it will do better this year.


----------

